# The increased awareness of MMA



## mrhnau (Jun 3, 2007)

Over the past few weeks I've been seeing alot of new media showing interest in MMA. ESPN covered the Liddell/Jackson fight a bit, even going as far as to show the weigh-in. ESPN the Magazine had a feature on Liddell. CNN has had a few articles on MMA lately and ESPN.com finally put a MMA related link (Sherdog I think, though the link is hard to find).

ESPN also discussed the knock-out of former NFL Wide-Receiver Morton in his first forray into K-1. I think as other athletes from different sports participate and get their clocks cleaned, it will add to the public interest/acceptance of the sport.

Anyways, I'm just glad to see the increased publicity and acceptance. I've enjoyed watching MMA (mostly the UFC) over the past few years, so I'm always glad to see it grow!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 3, 2007)

Definately the UFC and MMA is just exploding as a sport.  My only wish would be that I oculd buy stock in the UFC right now as it is only going to grow more.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 3, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> My only wish would be that I oculd buy stock in the UFC right now as it is only going to grow more.


You and me both brother.


----------



## Journeyman (Jun 3, 2007)

MMA was a recent Sports Illustrated cover story.  May be the current issue that's on the news stands.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 3, 2007)

Don't you wonder if Rorion Gracie is choking himself for selling the UFC before its big popularity boom?
Of course if he was still running it, he would not have headed it in the direction it is going now, which is why it is booming like it is.

AoG


----------



## Marvin (Jun 3, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Don't you wonder if Rorion Gracie is choking himself for selling the UFC before its big popularity boom?
> Of course if he was still running it, he would not have headed it in the direction it is going now, which is why it is booming like it is.
> 
> AoG


I think you are absolutly correct!


----------



## thetruth (Jun 5, 2007)

Rorion got all he thought he could out of it. That is heaps of publicity as to how great Gracie Jiu Jitsu is but that no longer applies in the mma arena as mma is a sport to train specifically for
Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------

